

Lesser-Known Dennis Ritchies - sritchie
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/otherlives.html

======
sritchie
This one's from the family. Uncle Dennis was particularly proud of his
association with the the band "Stale Urine".

------
Inetgate
That link is dead.

Here google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/otherlives.html)

